# Front door outdoor light with flag spotlight?



## secutanudu (Mar 15, 2009)

I am looking for a fixture to go outside my front door that also has an additional little light point upwards to light a flag at night.

Does such a fixture exist, or would I need to install a separate light for the flag? Thanks.


----------



## Scuba_Dave (Jan 16, 2009)

You could use a dual spotlight & point one up at the flag
But better looking to have 2 fixtures
Possibly having the flag spotlight hidden off to one side
Once my new driveway goes in I will have a spotlight hidden in the garden pointing at the flag


----------



## secutanudu (Mar 15, 2009)

Wow, that was fast thanks. Would this spotlight be located on the ground on one side of my door? How easy it is it to wire it to the same switch as my existing light? I'm no electrician...


----------



## Scuba_Dave (Jan 16, 2009)

It depends upon what you want, layout of door area, electric etc
Some people would just mount one on the wall & point it up
It could be wired to your existing switch
Putting it in the ground I will be running conduit & have a seperate switch

My porch/front door area has a concrete base & rock face
So it's easier for me to pull electric from another area
Instead of having the conduit run down the stone face of the raised front porch


----------



## secutanudu (Mar 15, 2009)

Here's the front of my house...what would you suggest? I'd prefer the light not hit the window to the left, as it is a bedroom.


----------



## Scuba_Dave (Jan 16, 2009)

All brick & concrete - same problem as me
Is that an old spotlight at the center peak?

Is the flag on the right or the left?
Ah...must be left since you don't want it to hit that window

Do you have any outside outlet in the front? or the side?


----------



## secutanudu (Mar 15, 2009)

Well the front of the house does stick out a little where the front door is....so a small spotlight may not actually hit the window...see this picture.


That's actually a flag holder at the peak, hence my thought to put a flag in


----------



## secutanudu (Mar 15, 2009)

whoops. forgot the pic.


----------



## Scuba_Dave (Jan 16, 2009)

Without an overhang the flag would probably be illuminated by the light below. My flag can be seen with just my outdoor light on & the streetlight

Is there an attic?
Doi you have acces to the peaked area from inside?
I see a window on the left, so you should have some sort of access
So a small spotlight off to one side might work, or a decorative (up)light


----------



## secutanudu (Mar 15, 2009)

Scuba_Dave said:


> Without an overhang the flag would probably be illuminated by the light below. My flag can be seen with just my outdoor light on & the streetlight
> 
> Is there an attic?
> Doi you have acces to the peaked area from inside?
> ...


I can have access to the peaked area, but not easily. I should try just seeing if my flag is illuminated with the light I have, that is a good point about no overhang.


----------



## paddlefoot (May 27, 2009)

Have you considered a solar powered spotlight? Several folks in my neighborhood have them up on the sofits and fascia. Perhaps you could mount one as shown in the attachment. Most home store have a variety of them. You can aim it as needed, and no wiring troubles.


----------



## secutanudu (Mar 15, 2009)

That's a great idea...I guess you don't need much power, a solar one may do the trick. I will look around for one, thanks!


----------

